

Advertising isn't the only business model for websites - bretpiatt
http://www.bretpiatt.com/blog/2010/03/07/advertising-isnt-the-only-business-model-for-websites/

======
michael_dorfman
The author lays out three models: purely ad supported, hybrid, and pure pay-
for-content-- and then castigates websites for relying too heavily on the
first of these models.

He admits that the second model has not been terribly successful on the web,
and it's clear (although he doesn't state it) that the third model has failed
spectacularly on the web.

So, what does he suggest, exactly? "Get a new business model" is not terribly
thorough advice.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I wish GiagaOm contributes to this content. They have gone for the hybrid
approach.

------
mooism2
The author states that pure pay-for-content is used by very few publications
in the print world --- intentionally ignoring books?

~~~
bretpiatt
I think books are a separate model all together from anything we see on the
Internet today. I'm not aware of any "publish once a year" websites where they
push out 200+ pages of content. I think books will translate from paper to
electronic as a publishing method but I don't believe we'll end up with books
as a website.

